
London Vue.js #2 (Live Q&A with Evan You and Vue: Simple and Great) - blake_newman
http://www.meetup.com/London-Vue-js-Meetup/events/229339325/
======
blake_newman
Talk #1 - Vue.js: A simple and great choice.

Vue.js is a simple and great choice for many reasons. This talk will cover the
core features, lifecycles, reactivity and more. Helping you to get started or
to gain deeper insight into Vue.js' inner workings.

\- By Blake Newman @blakenewman

\- - - - - - - -

Talk #2 - Live Q&A with Evan You

We’ll be ‘virtually’ blessed by the presence of the creator of @Vuejs, Evan
You. He'll be giving us a live Q&A session on the big screen via Skype.

\- By Evan You @youyuxi

